# winterization of trek



## rontof (Sep 26, 2003)

I have a 97 trek safari and I am going to have to winterize the water system before I leave for warmer weather.
The water access cabinet has levers that allow me to drain the water tank and lines, but how do I get the antifreeze into the pump and other areas? How do I do the toiletThanks
Ron


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2003)

winterization of trek

Hi rontof,
You can remove the hose on the inlet side of the pump and use a short hose connected to the inlet and inserted into the gallon jug of antifreeze and pump it through that way.  Some have a tee with a line and shut off in the inlet line so check to see if yours has this.  You can also make one to perform this.  Be sure to by-pass the hot water heater and you can winterize the whole system with 2 gallon.  Let the pump build up the pressure and flush the toilet until you see the pink antifreeze.  do the same on all faucets and don't forget the shower and toilet rinser. I just drain my fresh water tank.


----------



## rontof (Sep 28, 2003)

winterization of trek

Chelse
Thanks for your reply on winterization.
I will drain water heater by removing large plug and shutt off the bypass so pink stuff goes thru system and not water htr. Once I find the pump it should be easy. Not sure about the toilet rinser thpugh.
ron


----------



## C Nash (Sep 28, 2003)

winterization of trek

Ron
The rinser I am talking about is next to the toilet on most units.  It is used to rinse out the toilet bowl and guess it could be used for other things  .  I might have been using it for the wrong thing :laugh: .  Pump should not be hard to find.  turn it on and follow the noise. if it does not have the provision on the inlet for winterizing it will be worth your time to make one if you are planning on keeping the Trek.  a short piece of hose, tee, two shut off valves and clamps are all you will need.   Some people just use compressed air to blow the water out of the system in the milder climats.  I have also used this method here in Alabame and had no problems.  Good luck


----------



## BarneyS (Sep 29, 2003)

winterization of trek

Also, do not forget to winterize the outside shower and the ice maker in the refrigerator if you have one.


----------



## Adamthegreat (Dec 19, 2003)

winterization of trek

For your ice maker, you would just need to close the valve and drain it out... very easy process.


----------

